# Dog toys for rats?



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

I gave my rats a tough rubber dog toy that I had gotten for my parrot, but he never played with it. Not even two hours later they had really chewed it up. I'm a little worried, is it possible that they may have ingested any of it, or do you think it's safe? Does anybody else give rubber dog toys to their rats? I gave them one of these:









I had read previously that dog toys are safe for rats, but it concerned me when I saw that they had chewed it into tiny pieces so quickly, I was worried about the possibility of ingestion. Does anybody have any insight?

Thank you!


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

I dont think they would have ingested it rats are pretty smart with eating for the future I would only buy small animal toys there more meant for the needs of your pets


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If there is tiny pieces in the cage or where ever they were chewing it up I wouldn't worry about it rats have a special mouth and when chewing things like plastics and things that aren't food they will spit out. My rats get unused corks to chew and I find little pieces of it everywhere I'm their cage when they chew it up haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

The rats would just chew it they will not consume it at all it should be as safe as any other rat toy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I've been keeping an eye on them and they've been eating and drinking normally, so I assume that means they don't have any digestive problems. They really enjoyed shredding that toy apart!


----------

